

"Money stamping is kind of like petitions on steroids..." - isa
http://www.motherjones.com/mojo/2012/10/ben-jerrys-citizens-united-stamp

======
gliese1337
It would be nice to know exactly what this campaign is supposed to accomplish.
There seems to be a whole lot of advertising effort to get people to
participate in _putting stamps on bills_ , with not much effort dedicated to
explaining _why the heck they're doing it_. I.e., exactly what do they want to
amend the constitution with? Sure, "get money of out politics", but that's a
pretty vague goal.

There is some specificity to be found at <http://stampstampede.org/money-in-
politics/>

